# Looking for needleworker friend in my area...



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone live in the Longview, Kelso, Wa. or Rainier, Or. areas that would like to meet for weekly/monthly get togethers. 

I know there is a group in the Portland area, but so far, I have never been able to go to that group, as Portland is so far away.
Dee


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Dee,
One of our Portland group will be moving to Longview, probably this summer. They will be in temporary quarters until they find a home, but Longview is the target. Remind me later in the summer & I'll put you two in touch, or you can just PM Grandma Laurie. However, I know they're swamped at this time...........


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Darn! I live a bit north and east of Seattle, oh well, such is life.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> Hey Dee,
> One of our Portland group will be moving to Longview, probably this summer. They will be in temporary quarters until they find a home, but Longview is the target. Remind me later in the summer & I'll put you two in touch, or you can just PM Grandma Laurie. However, I know they're swamped at this time...........


Oh, I would LOVE to have someone to visit with!
😀


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

deechilders said:


> Oh, I would LOVE to have someone to visit with!
> 😀


... and Grandma Laurie is the sweetest person; we gonna miss her around here.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

I live in Longview.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Maddie, I would love to make your acquaintance.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello, I live in Longview, and would love to get a group started


----------



## cbethea (Oct 21, 2013)

deechilders said:


> Anyone live in the Longview, Kelso, Wa. or Rainier, Or. areas that would like to meet for weekly/monthly get togethers.
> 
> I know there is a group in the Portland area, but so far, I have never been able to go to that group, as Portland is so far away.
> Dee


I live outside of Clatskanie. Would like to be part of a group.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I would absolutely LOVE to have a group o meet with!!!
Can someone get us organized?
&#128512;


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

deechilders said:


> Anyone live in the Longview, Kelso, Wa. or Rainier, Or. areas that would like to meet for weekly/monthly get togethers.
> 
> I know there is a group in the Portland area, but so far, I have never been able to go to that group, as Portland is so far away.
> Dee


Hi Dee,
your welcome to join us on Fridays in Chehalis at Yarn & Things from 10 am to 3 pm. Bring a lunch and your project. No membership fees. Just a donation if you wish to have coffee. 
Yarn & Things LLC
545 North Market #5
Chehalis, WA 98532
We are a fun group and would love to have you with us.
Sue


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the invitation Sue!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

deechilders said:


> Thanks for the invitation Sue!


Your welcome I hope to see you tomorrow. We also have a forum group on Ravelry.com under Yarn & Things. Come join us there as well.


----------

